# Silly question reg. xf86-input-synaptics

## Condomitti

Hello fellows, how are you?

I'm not sure if it's the right place to ask that and also it's not exactly an issue. I'm posting a (sort of) solution to a problem I was having and also trying to figure out the whole scenery.

After an 'emerge --Dupv world' I started updating the drivers but the one I couldn't at all was xf86-input-synaptics-1.6.2-r1, what was leading me to an unusable touchpad.

The problem was on compile time of synaptics and that was not related to dependency, but instead, something with its code.

So I put xf86-input-synaptics ~amd64 on package.accept_keywords, in order to emerge a test version (just to check if that would work) - which led me to a successful emerge of version 1.6.3 .

Well, problem is solved (in part). What remains unclear on my mind are these two questions:

- why did a test version compile/install successfully and the stable one did not?

- what should I do afterwards in order to switch back to a stable version (for example when 1.6.3 goes stable)? Just removing the package from package.accept_keywords will do the trick?

If someone could help me to understand these points I would really appreciate that.

That's all.

I hope the partial solution can help others with the same problem.

Best wishes,

----------

## BillWho

Condomitti,

My guess would be that you didn't include --newuse or -N for short. Try emerge --upvDN world the next time.

It's good to always include --newuse if a sync transitions use flags either enabling or disabling them.

----------

## v_andal

Such things shouldn't normally happen. Possibly, there's some dependency for xf86-input-synaptics that is not "stable" and that dependency is not written in ebuild file. Is your xorg "stable"? What was the error at compilation time?

As to going back to "stable", then all you need to do, is just remove entry from package.accept_keywords when your version is promoted to stable.

----------

## Condomitti

Thanks a lot for the answers, guys!

I'm using xorg 1.14 . It's the stable version, right?  At least I haven't set anything regarding xorg on accept_keywords.

v_andal, the error was something related to fake_symbols.c . I forgot to save the error message.

Cheers.

----------

## v_andal

Current stable version of xorg-server is 1.13.1. So you are running "non-stable" xorg. This does not have to be set in accept_keywords file. It can be set in /etc/portage/package.keywords. There are also ACCEPT_KEYWORDS environment variable. Probably, there are other ways to control it. I don't know which way was used in your case.

----------

## Condomitti

Hi v_andal!

Now I understand.

It was set on my package.accept_keywords. Was it written down there by some other procedure maybe?

I have no package.keywords in this folder.

Thanks

Condomitti.

----------

## Hu

 *Condomitti wrote:*   

> I have no package.keywords in this folder.
> 
> 

 package.keywords is the older name for the keywords file, before it was changed to package.accept_keywords.  For now, both names are acceptable.

----------

